# Crawfish, Andouille and Corn Bisque



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2022)

This soup is for a family Christmas Party tomorrow. I was already tasked with cooking the Chicken and andouille Gumbo, but I was craving shrimp and corn soup! But Can't cook any shrimp for the main meal because we have some in the family that are allergic to shrimp.....so.....I improvised. Substituted crawfish for the shrimp and added in diced Andouille. I followed the recipe basically
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/louisiana-shrimp-and-corn-bisque.317881/#post-2372751
but used all red bell pepper, little more crab boil, little less sherry wine...

Trinity, 1# butter and 1lg. bay leaf inda pot..







Then diced andouille...






The Louisiana Crawfish...





from Mamou..






Corn inda pot..






Makin the white roux with 2 cups flour...






Add the stock, then mudbugs and heat to boil, lower to simmer for 10 minutes, then add the heavy cream...






Add the herbs and sherry wine and it's done!






Had to sample a cup!!






Real good. Nice change up to accommodate those with shrimp allergies. Should be a hit at the party. And I made traditional chicken and andouille gumbo for those that don't really care for crawfish.....so all bases covered!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 16, 2022)

That soup looks like money. Nice job.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

Damn Keith! I'd hit that hard. That last shot in the mug looks amazing


----------



## tbern (Dec 16, 2022)

Wow, looks so good!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2022)

Nice job Keith, I’d be all over that… So what time is said party?  Did you know you have a horizontally challenged redneck relative from SE ID!?!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> That soup looks like money. Nice job.





TNJAKE said:


> Damn Keith! I'd hit that hard. That last shot in the mug looks amazing





tbern said:


> Wow, looks so good!!





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice job Keith, I’d be all over that… So what time is said party?  Did you know you have a horizontally challenged redneck relative from SE ID!?!


Thanks guys! This one might be better than shrimp and corn soup....but it is a really tough call. Good change up though.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh Man! That looks absolutely incredible!!!! Perfect soup for a get together!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Oh Man! That looks absolutely incredible!!!! Perfect soup for a get together!


Thanks Jed! It was a great creative improvisation!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 16, 2022)

Man I could tear into that soup.  It looks awesome for sure!

Dave


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> Man I could tear into that soup.  It looks awesome for sure!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh- Also I did not add any shrimp powder this go around....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 17, 2022)

Oh my!  That one party I would to attend!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2022)

Boy does that bisque look good. Nicely done Keith

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 17, 2022)

Just beautiful Keith
That has nice creamy body to it.

Well done 

David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 17, 2022)

That is a pot full of goodness, Keith!! I have your shrimp recipe on my radar already and it is going to happen...


----------



## cutplug (Dec 17, 2022)

Who doesn't like a little tail with fat!
 Merry Christmas and enjoy the festivities!


----------



## clifish (Dec 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> This soup is for a family Christmas Party tomorrow. I was already tasked with cooking the Chicken and andouille Gumbo, but I was craving shrimp and corn soup! But Can't cook any shrimp for the main meal because we have some in the family that are allergic to shrimp.....so.....I improvised. Substituted crawfish for the shrimp and added in diced Andouille. I followed the recipe basically
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/louisiana-shrimp-and-corn-bisque.317881/#post-2372751
> but used all red bell pepper, little more crab boil, little less sherry wine...
> 
> ...


Please clarify why the one family member can't have shrimp,  If they are anaphylactic like I am,  crayfish will also send them into the hospital with a reaction.  A shellfish allergy comes from anything with an exoskeleton, shrimp, crab, lobster, crayfish.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2022)

clifish said:


> Please clarify why the one family member can't have shrimp,  If they are anaphylactic like I am,  crayfish will also send them into the hospital with a reaction.  A shellfish allergy comes from anything with an exoskeleton, shrimp, crab, lobster, crayfish.


Dunno clifish....I was told they can eat crab, crawfish, and oysters,,,but no shrimp because of an allergy to shrimp. That's all I know.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 17, 2022)

Oh man that’s perfect!  Fresh water bugs are the best!  Can’t wait to get the pots in the water this spring…..just love them things!


----------



## clifish (Dec 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Dunno clifish....I was told they can eat crab, crawfish, and oysters,,,but no shrimp because of an allergy to shrimp. That's all I know.


anything is possible,  I can eat oysters/clams but they are not considered the same kind of shellfish.  Hell,  I was taken to the hospital via ambulance 2 weeks ago eating in a restaurant that does not even have shellfish on the menu.  The fish I had must have been cross contaminated.  

Anyway,  make sure they bring benadryl and an epi-pen just in case.  Meal does sound good though.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 17, 2022)

Looks great! Is the Andouille from La Place?


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> Looks great! Is the Andouille from La Place?


*homemade..*


----------



## Dave in AZ (Dec 17, 2022)

indaswamp
 looks delish!  I made your shrimp and corn bisque last month, it was a big hit here!
    I have a box of cradad tails in freezer, might have to try this recipe of yours too!
;)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> *homemade..*


I should have known!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 18, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew
 swing by and get me....We may be there for some left overs! Never seen anything by 

 indaswamp
 trhat I'd turn down.

Jim


----------

